# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs > [Tool] Diablo 3 | Buff 100% Uptime | Support Macro (can work together with TurboHud)

## gdias92

Hello Guys,

I just developed a simple macro software.

It works based on pixel color, with this you no longer have to worry about buffs.


How it works:

*OBSERVATION POINTS*

 1- This is a newly developed software, it can contains bugs. Let me know here if you have any problem using the macro. 2- Sometimes i have to recapture the cordinates and the pixel color when turning TurboHUD on/off. I believe it's because of TurboHUD overlay, propably it changes the colors a little. 3- Automaic Mapping works only in 1080p (1920x1080). 4- You should play in fullscreen or windowed fullscreen mode. 5- After editing the ACTION you need to DELETE and RECREATE the PROFILE.STEP 1 - ACTION SCREEN

 1- Refresh the actions. 2- Enter in the game and wait till all you cooldowns goes off. 3- Select the keystore that you want the macro does automatcly. 4- Click 'Refresh Image'. 5- Now we have to record the cordinates and the pixel color, for this you can click on 'Automatic Mapping' or click direct into the image. 6- Insert the name, usually i use "MAGIC_NAME + KEYSTROKE" like 'WRATH_OF_THE_BERSERKER_4'. 7- Save your action. P.S1: The game should not be minimized when refreshing the image.STEP 2 - PROFILE SCREEN

 1- Refresh the profiles. 2- Insert the Profile name, for example "BARBARIAN_PUSH_GR_SOLO". 3- Use the "+" and "-" button to add and remove actions from this profile. 4- Save the profile.
STEP 3 - MAIN SCREEN SCREEN

 1- Refresh the profiles. 2- Selected the needed profile and click start. 3- Be happy!*Change Log*

 [2019/12/08] v1.0.0
 Initial version. [2019/12/08] v1.0.1
 Added the 'Automatic Mapping' feature.
*TODO*
 Add support to others resolutions through 'Automatic Mapping'. Don't cast spells in town or while pressing town portal hotkey. Rat runs support.
*FAQ*
 Q: *How to manually map a skill ?* A: I'd recommend to add 2 pixels verification for each skill. One inside the skill box to check if the skill is ready to use and other above the skill box to check if the effects is already over. You can check the black dots in the following image for further information: Manually Mapping.
Download Link
Virus Total Scan
*DISCORD SERVER*

----------


## gdias92

Reserved for future use.

----------


## gdias92

Reserved for future use.

----------


## AffaBanana

Would be grateful if you'd add 2560x1440 resolution if possible!  :Big Grin:

----------


## gdias92

> Would be grateful if you'd add 2560x1440 resolution if possible!



I will add support to others resolutions.

While not done you can manually map the image.

I'd recommend you to add 2 pixels verification for each skill. One inside the skill box to check if the skill is ready to use and other above the skill box to check if the effects is already over.

You can check the black dots in the following image for further information: Manually Mapping.

----------


## Furnace123

At the first view it locks decent. Is it possible to do things like cast mages on full essence for Rats runs for example?

And you could also think about Start a discord Server for it then its nice and easy to See if you have done Upgrades and for fast questions and ideas.

----------


## RaspberryPhoenix

Nice program.

It could really benefit from not casting in town. Perhaps adding image recognition of some town-only ui element

----------


## gdias92

> Nice program.
> 
> It could really benefit from not casting in town. Perhaps adding image recognition of some town-only ui element


Thank you.

Request added in the TODO list. 

I am working in a newer version with more features, soon as possible it will be released.




> At the first view it locks decent. Is it possible to do things like cast mages on full essence for Rats runs for example?
> 
> And you could also think about Start a discord Server for it then its nice and easy to See if you have done Upgrades and for fast questions and ideas.


Could you please give me more details about the "cast mages on full essence" ? I am not aware of rat runs, i know it is for getting exp but i dont know how it works.

I will change the macro into an automation tool, so yeah, it can be done.

Request added in the TODO list.

Soon as the Discord server is ready i will update tha main post.

----------


## Furnace123

> Could you please give me more details about the "cast mages on full essence" ? I am not aware of rat runs, i know it is for getting exp but i dont know how it works.



Esssence is the ressource of the Necro and you only want to cast the skeletal mages when your essence is full. Because the weapon u use in cube give you more damage per essence at the cast.

Also there are other things that would make this helper alot more usefull, for example at meta runs with wizard,bosskiller/ monk and barb...if you play sup barb you only want that the helper press ignore pain when the wizard is around, and after the boss has spawned and wizard teleport to town you want that the helper all the time gives ip for bk....

My english isnt the best i hope you understand me, more specific options, if this happens then helper press this, if that happen then helper press that and so on...

----------


## RNN

Thanks for sharing.
Would it be possible to add some hotkey to enable or disable this tool? To simulate it I added a third point on the +/- button of objectives ( {"x":1876,"y":376,"rgb":-8316410} ). From this moment it also stops if I open the inventory, it is useful.
To stop it when I teleport, I capture a dot 4 to the left of the portrait. 
Other suggestions or problems found:
On many occasions I have to press the same button several times.
Having to redo the profiles if an action is edited can be quite tedious.
Sometimes I have to launch the skills myself the first time, then they work well.

----------


## ToxicPhenom

What i noticed (when it actually worked with THUD for me, now i cant grab the screen, see: https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...ml#post4109648 (is ahk possible to read d3 screen directly ?) )
When first starting into a game the pixel value of the skills is different than when you have used them 1 time.

So you should take the pic/pixel after you have used the skill on your bar 1 time.
The difference in pixelcolor is minimal, so you won't see it. (But you can test it yourself with screenshot and color picker)

----------


## RNN

> So you should take the pic/pixel after you have used the skill on your bar 1 time.
> The difference in pixelcolor is minimal, so you won't see it. (But you can test it yourself with screenshot and color picker)


I didn't know this, thanks

----------


## Pe1a0

Hey, u should def. create a discord to give feedback and keep an eye on new releases for this new proyect. (interested in the higher resolution release)

----------


## gdias92

*Discord server added.*

I am working on a new tool that uses the D3 Enigma memory structure.

Soon a new tool will be available.

----------


## RNN

Very interesting
Meanwhile, this program seems useful to me, I can already handle the character with just one button  :Big Grin: 
I have added * ,{"x":43,"y":1021,"rgb":-10076905}* to each of the profiles and now I can open the chat without entering numbers

----------


## makatsi

> *Discord server added.*


the invite is invalid, it most likely expired.

----------


## FoxPox

can add all the buttons?

----------


## Furnace123

> the invite is invalid, it most likely expired.


Yeah a permanent invite link would be nice @gdias92

----------


## FoxPox

> can work together with TurboHud


No work with Thud "ACTIONS" not captures TH

----------


## Ramon125

Issue solved

----------


## Alessendro

I tried to start the Java application, but I got this error ...

error.jpg

----------


## Dexitac

> I tried to start the Java application, but I got this error ...
> 
> error.jpg


This means that the application was compiled with a higher version of Java than on your system. If you have multiple versions then you have to update your Java PATH variable to a relevant version.

Java 8 uses major version 52 - [What you have]
Java 13 uses major version 57 - [What you require]

----------


## Alessendro

I didn't have so much to do with Java before
If you go to the Oracle site and download the latest Java, you will get version 8.

With your tip I specifically looked for 13.
Works now, thank you very much!  :Big Grin:

----------


## RNN

In case someone needs more specific instructions: it is necessary to download and install jdk-13.0.1_windows-x64_bin.exe ( Java SE - Downloads | Oracle Technology Network | Oracle )
and then you have to make sure it has been added to the Path C:\Program Files\Java\jdk-13.0.1\bin

----------


## afrojax

what means about the dns server are not authorized for this zone when i want to save the settings

----------


## pw-styx

Hey there.
Is there a chance to set the programm like starting e.g. berserker after it runs out not on cooldown?

----------


## wzshoot

Work perfect ! Thank you

----------


## wzshoot

how to save profiles?
By launching the app today I had to redo the profiles

----------


## DiFusioN

Thanks for this, can't go without anymore  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## M1SHAKE

Discord invite expired... Want to join it.

----------


## denizg

> *Discord server added.*
> 
> I am working on a new tool that uses the D3 Enigma memory structure.
> 
> Soon a new tool will be available.


Is 2560 x1440 supported, yet?

Also can't wait for that Enigma structured tool you mentioned to be released "soon"  :Smile:

----------


## Khaine40K

Could i get a working link for discord? I got the program working, seems to work well so far.

----------


## tamedbeast

So what happened here? did this turn into an abandon project? Havent seen any activity from the Op or a live discord link.

----------


## deicidemilan

@gdias92 can I get link to DISCORD SERVER?

----------

